# [Video] How to pronounce some Japanese cubers names - Sinpei



## IamWEB (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks to Sinpei Araki


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 13, 2009)

Haha, "shinpei, not shinpai"


----------



## Zubon (Dec 13, 2009)

Why are all the Japanese names written in the more modern Hepburn Romanization of Japanese but *Shi*npei Araki uses *Si*npei?
It is a little strange that he writes the sound 'Shi' the old way as 'Si'.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 13, 2009)

I remember Sinpei saying that at worlds...

Judge: "Shinpai Araki?"
Sinpei: "Is not Shinpai, is Shinpei, Shinpei, no Shinpai, Shinpei!"

This is very useful


----------



## Suraimu (Dec 13, 2009)

Zubon said:


> Why are all the Japanese names written in the more modern Hepburn Romanization of Japanese but *Shi*npei Araki uses *Si*npei?
> It is a little strange that he writes the sound 'Shi' the old way as 'Si'.



○　Sinpei Shinpei Shimpei Simpei
×　Simpai Shimpai Sinpai　haha. XD


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes, I was always saying Soo- ee- hi O-mura, when it was really Soo- hi Oh- Mura. Very useful indeed.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 13, 2009)

Zubon said:


> Why are all the Japanese names written in the more modern Hepburn Romanization of Japanese but *Shi*npei Araki uses *Si*npei?
> It is a little strange that he writes the sound 'Shi' the old way as 'Si'.



That does seem odd.


----------



## capoboy (Dec 13, 2009)

Haha, the good bye wave is funny... lol.


----------



## KJiptner (Dec 13, 2009)

very helpful. Thanks Sinpei! Maybe we need that for german cubers as well. This "Steven Poachman"-name rape is causing me a headache all the time.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 13, 2009)

Zubon said:


> Why are all the Japanese names written in the more modern Hepburn Romanization of Japanese but *Shi*npei Araki uses *Si*npei?
> It is a little strange that he writes the sound 'Shi' the old way as 'Si'.



From my experience, a lot of Japanese just don't use hepburn. The other way is probably easier for them. And from an efficiency standpoint, writing "shi" instead of "si" means typing an extra letter just to write the same Japanese character.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 13, 2009)

haha, I was wondering if someone would make a video on how to say Japanese cubers' names, since Erik made one for Dutch cubers' names.


----------

